# Autosleeper Rienza Payload



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi,
A friend has an Autosleeper Rienza 2005 reg. He has no idea of his payload. I know he can go to a weighbridge to check he is below 3500 but he wondered what the manufacturers unladen weight is.
We are in Spain at present and payload seems to be the topic of conversation.
Hope someone can help
Bozzer


----------



## talismanic (May 1, 2005)

The November 2004 Ford brochure by A-S has a maximum user payload at 588 kg. At this stage they didn't quote a figure for essential habitation equipment. So I guess the allowed-for driver weight was 75 jg, water and toilet water weight already accounted for, and then the 588 kg was for weight of passengers, any extras like awnings bike rack etc. and then what you want to take with you! 

John


----------

